# iPhone apps?



## jinx1966 (Jun 20, 2011)

Seen a few sex related iPhone apps...anybody found any useful to spice up life?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Apple is pretty hardcore against any sex/porn related content in their app store.

Maybe cydia on jailbroken iPhones but other than that I got nada


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I had an app that contained 69 positions (not the actual 69 position but 69 positions to try), after realizing that I had done most all of them and the ones I hadn't tried was because I was too inflexible for it -I deleted the app


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Ok dammit you got me curious so...
(Caution, these are app store links so iTunes will open on your machine when they load.)

App Store - Sex Dice Evolved

App Store - Sexy Texts


----------

